# [Review] PCGH-Performance-Kit im Overclocking-Check



## xTc (20. Dezember 2009)

*Nach dem Erfolg des „PCGH-Gaming-Kit“ bringt PCGames Hardware in Kooperation mit Grey Computer ein weiteres Kit für Aufrüster auf den Markt. Das „PCGH-Performance-Kit“ setzt auf einen AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition. Dank des freien Multiplikators, bietet es sich an, das Kit zu übertakten und noch etwas zusätzliche Leistung aus den Komponenten herauszuholen. Wie viel Potenzial das Kit hat, soll der folgende Test zeigen.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was wäre ein Review ohne Sponsor? Ein riesiges "Dankeschön" geht an die Redaktion der PCGames Hardware.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein weiteres, großes "Dankeschön" geht an die Firma Grey Computer, die mir das Testmuster indirekt zur Verfügung gestellt hat.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Inhalt*

*Einleitung*
*PCGH-Performance-Kit*
........Komponenten
........Verpackung & Lieferumfang
*Overclocking & Undervolting*
........Einleitung
........Gigabyte MA-770T-UD3P Bios
........Overclocking
........maximaler Referenztakt
........maximaler Speichertakt
........Undervolting
........Easy Tune 6
........AMD OverDrive
*Benchmarks*
........Einleitung
........CineBench R10 64Bit
........wPrime 2.00
........3DMark Vantage
........Everest Ultimate
........Anno 1404
........Far Cry 2
........Race Driver - Grid
........Crysis - Warhead
*Temperatur-Messungen*
*Leistungsaufnahme*
*Fazit*
*Links*
*Einleitung*​
Nicht immer ist es nötigt, den ganzen PC auszutauschen – manchmal reicht es auch schon aus, Prozessor, Mainboard und Speicher zu tauschen. Doch nicht immer ist diese Problematik einfach.  Oft wird beim Aufrüsten zusätzlich zu einer neuen CPU auch ein neues Mainboard, sowie entsprechender Arbeitsspeicher fällig. Genau darüber, hat sich die Redaktion von PCGames Hardware Gedanken gemacht und in Zusammenarbeit mit Grey Computer das „PCGH-Performance-Kit“ entwickelt. Das „PCGH-Performance-Kit“ besteht aus Komponenten, die sich in den einzelnen Marktübersichten als empfehlenswert herauskristallisiert haben und zusätzlich durch ein gutes Preis- / Leistungs-Verhältnis auszeichnen.  Das Besondere am „PCGH-Performance-Kit“ ist, das die Komponenten schon vormontiert sind. Ihr könnt also direkt nach dem Erhalt des Kits mit dem Einbau beginnen. Arbeitsspeicher, CPU und CPU-Kühler samt Lüfter sind von Grey Computer schon zusammengebaut worden. Und obendrauf aktualisiert Grey Computer das Bios bei Auslieferung auf die aktuellste (erhältliche) Version.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*PCGH-Performance-Kit \\* Komponenten​
Das „PCGH-Performance-Kit“ besteht aus  Komponenten, die sich in den einzelnen Marktübersichten als empfehlenswert herauskristallisiert haben und zusätzlich durch ein gutes Preis- / Leistungs-Verhältnis auszeichnen. Um eine bestmögliche Kompatibilität zu gewährleisten, wurde darauf geachtet, dass sich alle Komponenten vertragen und keine Inkompatibilitäten auftreten. Herzstück des „PCGH-Performance-Kit“ ist eine Black Edition mit freiem Multiplikator von AMD. Der Phenom II X4 955 BE bietet mit seinen 3,2GHzgenug Leistung. Darüber hinaus sind genug Reserven für kommende Spiele vorhanden. Und sollten die 3,2GHz mal nicht reichen, kann die CPU dank des freien Multiplikators mit Leichtigkeit übertaktet werden. Das Besondere an den Black Edition Prozessoren von AMD ist, das diese im Vergleich zu „Extreme Edition“ Prozessoren von Intel nicht merklich teurer als ihre Pendants von Intel sind. Daher ist es auch für Laien möglich, mit wenig Aufwand und Mühe den Takt des Prozessors zu erhöhen.
Als Mainboard setzt das „PCGH-Performance-Kit“ auf das Gigabyte MA-770T-UD3P. Das MA-770T-UD3P ist eine ausgewogene Midrange-Platine, welche sich durch ihr ausgewogenes Preis- /Leistungs-Verhältnis auszeichnet. Für wenig Geld bekommt man bei dem MA-770-UD3P viel geboten. Das MA-770T-UD3P basiert auf AMDs 770 Chipsatz. Als Southbridge wird die SB710 von AMD verbaut.
Es verfügt über einen PCIe x16 2.0 Slots und bietet somit nur die Möglichkeit eine Grafikkarte zu verbauen. Crossfire wird daher nicht unterstützt. Weiterhin verfügt MA-770T-UD3P über massig Sata-Anschlüsse. So könnt Ihr intern bis zu sechs Sata-Geräte anschließen. Ein eSata-Anschluss ist leider nicht vorhanden. Und sollte das noch nicht reichen, steht euch ein IDE-Anschluss zur Verfügung. Ein Floppy-Anschluss ist auch mit an Bord. Der interne Sata-Controller unterstützt Raid 0,1 und 1 + 0. Auch USB-Anschlüsse sind in Hülle und Fülle vorhanden. Am I/O-Shield befinden sich 8 USB-Anschlüssen. Optional lassen sich per Blende(nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten) noch vier weitere Anschlüsse hinzufügen. 8+2 Phasen sorgen für eine stabile CPU-Spannung und unterstützen Prozessoren mit einer TDP von bis zu 140W. Dem Arbeitsspeicher steht eine weitere Phasen zur Verfügung. Natürlich verfügt das MA-770T-UD3P von Gigabyte auch über die hauseigenen Features wie z.B.  „Easy Energie Saver“, „Easy Tune 6“, „Dual Bios“, „ Ultra Durable 3 (2 Unzen Kupfer im PBC)” und weitere. Die genauen Spezifikationen und Features könnt Ihr die auf der Produktseite des MA-770T-UD3P bei Gigabyte nachlesen:
GIGABYTE - Produkte - Mainboard - Überblick - GA-MA770T-UD3P (rev. 1.1)

Da für den Umstieg auf die AM3-Plattform auch neuer DDR3-Speicher benötigt wird, beinhaltet das „PCGH-Performance-Kit“ auch ein passendes Kit. Das Kit umfasst zwei Riegel a 2 Gigabyte und kommt aus dem Hause Corsair. Beide Riegel laufen im DDR3-1333 Modus mit den Latenzzeiten von CL9-9-9-28. Dafür benötigen die Riegel eine geringe Spannung von nur 1,5V. Corsair spendiert den beiden Riegeln einen Speicherkühler, der in diesem Fall eher für eine bessere Optik sorgen soll.  Dabei ist der Kühlkörper nur minimal höher als die Speicherriegel selbst. So kommt es auch bei großen CPU-Kühlern zu keinen Kompatibilitätsproblemen, da die Riegel ohne Probleme unter jeden Kühler passen.
Und da wir auch schon mein Thema „CPU-Kühler“ sind, kommen wir zu den letzten beiden Komponenten des „PCGH-Performance-Kit“. Damit der Phenom II X4 955 BE auch unter Volllast nicht ins Schwitzen kommt, sorgt der Scythe Mugen 2 für Abhilfe. Gekoppelt mit dem beiliegendem 120mm Lüfter, welcher mit maximal 1.400rpm läuft, ist dieses Gespann nicht nur leistungsstark sondern auch angenehm leise.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*PCGH-Performance-Kit \\* Verpackung & Lieferumfang​
Das „PCGH-Performance-Kit“ wird schon vormontiert verschickt. Damit es beim Transport auch keinen Schaden nimmt, hat Grey Computer sich eine praktische und zugleich nützliche Verpackung einfallen lassen. Das Kit liegt gepolstert in einer Art Styropor-Box. An der Oberseite hat die Box eine Aussparrung. Diese Aussparung umfasst den Sycthe Mugen 2 und sorgt dafür, dass dieser während des Versands icht „herum schlackert“ und das Mainboard beschädigt. Mein Testexemplar des „PCGH-Performance-Kit“ hat mit dieser Verpackung schon mehrere Postreisen hinter sich und hat keinen Schaden genommen. Ein sicherer Transport ist also gewährleistet. Lücken und freie Stellen wurden mit Füllmaterial gestopft.
Der weitere Lieferumfang umfasst dabei, neben den eigentlichen Komponenten, das I/O-Shield, zwei Sata-Datenkabel, ein IDE-Flachbandkabel, das Gigabyte MA-770T-UD3P Handbuch, den Quick Start Guide und eine Treiber-CD.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Overclocking & Undervolting \\* Einleitung​
Dank des freien Multiplikators bieten sich aktuelle „Black Editions“ von AMD nicht nur Overclocking-Experten, sondern auch für Overclocking-Einsteiger an. Mit wenigen Handgriffen lässt sich die Leistung des Prozessors teilweise drastisch steigern. In den folgenden Abschnitten wird das „PCGH-Performance-Kit“ genauer unter die Lupe genommen, um zu prüfen, wie viel „zusätzliche“ Leistung sich durch Overclocking herausholen lässt. Weiterhin werden Punkte wie der maximale Speichertakt und der maximale Referenztakt (FSB) ausgetestet. Die erreichten Ergebnisse sind aber keineswegs auf andere Exemplare des „PCGH-Performance-Kits“ übertragbar. Jedes Kit kann bessere oder schlechtere Werte erreichen. Die einzelnen Werte hängen dabei aber stark von den Komponenten ab. Schwankungen beim Prozessor und dem Speicher sind dabei vollkommen selbstverständlich. Die von mir erreichten Werte sind daher keinesfalls mit jedem Kit garantiert, sondern sind eher als Richtwerte zu sehen.
Weiterhin möchte ich hinzufügen, dass das Übertakten auf eigene Gefahr hin geschieht. Ich und PCGames Hardware übernehmen keine Haftung, falls Ihr eure Komponenten beschädigt. Beachtet auch, dass das Übertakten eurer Komponenten zum Verlust der Garantie führt!
Da der Phenom II X4 955 über einen frei wählbaren Multiplikator verfügt, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten den Prozessor zu übertakten. Die erste Möglichkeit wäre, das System nur über den CPU-Multiplikator zu übertakten. Dabei laufen der Speicher und die Northbridge weiterhin mit denselben Taktraten. Die zweite Möglichkeit wäre, das System über den Front-Side-Bus zu übertakten. Erhöht man den Referenztakt, so erhöhen sich auch Speicher- und Northbridge-Takt, da diese indirekt miteinander verknüpft sind. Der Referenztakt ist eine Variable die für die einzelnen Taktraten verantwortlich ist. In der Praxis ist es daher sinnvoller, über den Referenztakt zu übertakten, da dadurch auch der Northbridge- und Speicher-Takt erhöht  werden.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Overclocking & Undervolting \\* Gigabyte MA-770T-UD3P Bios​
Auch wenn das MA-770T-UD3P von Gigabyte eher ein Einsteiger-Board für aktuelle AMD3-Systeme ist, verfügt es über alle nötigen Einstellungs-Optionen im Bios, um das System zu übertakten. Das „PCGH-Performance-Kit“ wird von Haus immer mit der aktuellsten Bios-Version verschickt.
Folgende Spannungen lassen sich in enstprechend einstellen: vCore (CPU-Spannung) von -0,6V bis +0,6Vin 0,025er Schritten, Northrbridge-Spannung von  1,1V bis 1,8V in 0,02er Schritten, Speicher-Spannung von 1,6V bis 2,4V in 0,02er Schritten, SB/HAT-Spannung von 1,2V bis 1,58V in 0,02er Schritten. Leider lässt sich der Speicher nicht bei 1,5V betreiben. Gigabyte gibt min. 1,6V vor. Allerdings sollte ein kommendes Bios-Update da Abhilfe schaffen. Fotos von den wichtigsten Overclocking-Optionen im Bios:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Overclocking & Undervolting \\* Overclocking​
Um das System überhaupt übertakten zu können, sind gewisse Grund-Spannungen nötigt. Es bietet sich dabei an, das System mit „Auto“-Werten zu starten und diese als Referenz zu nutzen. Anhand dieser „Referenz-Werte“, die ich dann manuell im Bios eingestellt habe, lassen sich gut erste Overclocking-Werte ermitteln. Da die „Auto-Werte“ größtenteils gut dosiert sind und viele Systeme auch mit weniger Spannung stabil laufen, sollte an sich schon eine durchschnittliche Steigerung möglich sein.
Allerdings entsprachen die „Auto-Werte“ beim MA-770T-UD3P den kleinsten wählbaren Spannungen. Für die standartmäßigen 3,2GHz lief das System mit einer vCore von 1,35V. Für die Northbridge lag eine Spannung von 1,1V Volt an. Die SB/HT-Voltage betrug 1.2V. In den Overclocking-Tests zeigte sich, dass das System bis auf mit Ausnahme der CPU-Spannung (vCore) schon bei geringen Spannung ein hervorragendes Potenzial bot. Um den Phenom II zu übertakten und zusätzliche Leistung zu entfesseln bietet sich eine Kombination aus übertakten durch den Multiplikator und den Referenztakt an. Dadurch werden der HT-Link, sowie der Northbridge-Takt mit erhöht, was in der Praxis zu einem weiteren, leichten, Leistungsplus führt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit einer CPU-Spannung von 1,35V läuft der Phenom II mit maximal 3.600MHz. Für jede weitere 100MHz werden 0,5V mehr CPU-Spannung benötigt. Die 3,9GHz sind erst mit 1,55V möglich. Auf weitere Spannungserhöhungen habe ich an dieser Stelle verzichtet. Für den 24/7 Betrieb fällt die Wahl auf „moderate“ 3.750MHz. Allerdings läuft das System dann mit einem Referenztakt von 250MHz und erhöhtem HT-Link und Northbridge-Takt. Der Speichertakt bleibt bei 667MHz. Allerdings werden die Latenzzeiten auf CL7-7-7-21 gesenkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Overclocking & Undervolting \\* maximaler Referenztakt​
Die Overclocking-Tests umfassen nicht nur das Ermitteln des Gesamt-Taktes, sondern auch die Ermittlung des maximalen Referenztakt (FSB). Der Referenztakt ist für den Gesamt-Takt, den Speichertakt, den HT-Link und den Northbridge-Takt verantwortlich.
Der maximale Referenztakt mit dem sich die CPU betreiben ließ, lag bei 293MHz. Auch eine Erhöhung des Referenztaktes unter Windows führt zu einem Absturz. Auch höhere Spannungen brachten keine Verbesserung. Ob nun der Prozessor oder das Mainboard limitiert, lässt sich nicht feststellen und ist eigentlich relativ egal. Die 293MHz bieten in Kombinationen mit dem freien Multiplikator genug Möglichkeiten um den Prozessor an seine Grenzen zu bringen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Overclocking & Undervolting \\* maximaler Speichertakt​
Ein weiterer Punkt auf der Liste ist die Ermittlung des maximalen Speichertaktes. Das Corsair-Kit des „PCGH-Performance-Kit“ läuft Standardmäßig nur mit 667MHz (DDR3-1333 Modus) und den Latenzzeiten von CL9-9-9-28. Dafür ist eine Spannung von 1,6V nötig. Ein höherer Speichertakt war leider nicht möglich, da der Speicher-Controller in der CPU limitiere. Allerdings steckt in dem Speicher ein weitaus höheres Potenzial, was der Test des „PCGH-Gaming-Kits“ zeigt.
In den Tests war es möglich, das Kit maximal mit 832MHz (DDR3-1664 Modus) und den Latenzzeiten von CL9-9-9-28 zu betreiben. Eine Spannungserhöhung war für diese Einstellungen nicht nötigt. Das entspricht einer Steigerung von knappen 25%. Die DDR3-1333 waren bei 1,6V auch mit den Latenzzeiten von CL7-7-7-21 möglich.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Overclocking & Undervolting \\* Undervolting​
Anstatt den maximalen Takt bei gesetzten Spannungen herauszuholen, geht es beim Undervolting darum, eine bestimmte Taktrate mit möglichst wenig Spannung zu betreiben. Ich habe mich bei der Taktrate für die normalen 3,2GHz Phenom II X4 955 BE entschieden. 
So lässt sich AMDs Phenom II X4 955 BE in meinen Tests mit einer minimalen Spannung von 1,2V vCore betreiben. Die Speicherspannung beträgt dabei 1,6V. Trotz Undervolting ist noch etwas Tuning möglich. So lässt sich der Speicher auch mit den Latenzzeiten von CL7-7-7-21 anstatt der von Corsair vorgesehen CL9-9-9-28 betreiben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Overclocking & Undervolting \\* Easy Tune 6​
Um das System auch unter Windows zu übertakten, fügt Gigabyte dem Lieferumfang die Software „Easy Tune 6“ bei. Diese Software erlaubt es, Spannungen und Frequenzen wie z.B. den Referenztakt oder den Multiplikator unter Windows zu verändern. Allerdings lässt sich nur die CPU-Spannung (vCore) verändern. Software ist in der Praxis daher und bedingt brauchbar. Will man z.B. die Spannung der Northbridge erhöhen wird ein Neustart fällig. Allerdings ermöglich es Easy Tune 6 auch die Grafikkarte zu übertakten. Zusätzlich lassen sich mit der Software Profile anlegen, die das übertakten vereinfachen. Darüber hinaus ermöglich es Easy Tune 6 die angeschlossenen Lüfter unter Windows zu steuern.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Overclocking & Undervolting \\* AMD OverDrive​
Eine andere Alternative das System unter Windows zu übertakten, wird von AMD selbst angeboten. Diese Softwarelösung nennt sich „AMD OverDrive“ und ermöglicht es, wie auch Gigabytes Easy Tune das System unter Windows zu übertakten. AMD OverDrive macht einen deutlich ausgereiften Eindruck als die Softwarelösung von Gigabyte. Dabei liegen die Vorteile von AMD OverDrive klar auf der Hand: Es lassen sich auch weitere Spannungen unter Windows verändern. Weiterhin können die Latenzzeiten für den Speicher geändert werden. Natürlich verfügt auch AMD OverDrive über Monitoring-Funktionen. So können z.B. die CPU-Temperatur oder die Lüfter-Drehzahl ausgelesen werden.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks \\* Einleitung​
Die zusätzliche Leistung die dem System durch das übertakten zur Verfügung steht, soll mittels Benchmarks veranschaulicht werden. Dabei zeigt sich, wie die einzelnen synthetischen Benchmarks auf das Leistungs-Plus reagieren. Weiterhin wurden einige Spiele für Benchmarks herangezogen, um zu verdeutlichen, in wie weit ein übertakteter Prozessor in der Praxis vom erhöhten Takt profitiert.
Dazu wurde dem Prozessor eine leistungsstarke Grafikkarte in Form einer Nvidia GeForce GTX 295 zur Seite gestellt. Als Festplatte kommt eine Samsung Spinpoint F1 mit 750GB zum Einsatz. Für die Stromversorgung wurde ein HX1000W von Corsair genutzt. Weiterhin wurde das System mit drei unterschiedlichen Modi getestet: Standard, Übertaktet (nur CPU) und Übertaktet (CPU/NB/Speicher).
Die einzelnen Einstellungen des jeweiligen Profils könnt Ihr der folgenden Tabelle entnehmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Betriebssystem wurde Windows 7 in der 64Bit Version genutzt. Als Grafiktreiber wurde die aktuelle Beta-Version (GeForce 195.39) genutzt. Informationen und ein ausführliches How-To zu den einzelnen Benchmarks findet Ihr hier: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/124-faq-so-bencht-pcgh-spiele-how-benches-inside.html
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks \\* CineBench R10 64Bit​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch die Erhöhung des CPU-Taktes kann der Phenom II im „x Core-Modus“ um 12,7% zulegen. Die Kombination aus erhöhtem CPU-, NB-  und Ram-Takt nach nochmals um 6,7% zulegen. Insgesamt kann das System um 20,2% zulegen. 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks \\* wPrime 2.00​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wPrime kann durch den höheren Takt einige Sekunden gutmachen. Die Erhöhung des CPU-Taktes um 500MHz spart ca. 38 Sekunden, was ca. 11,4% entspricht. Durch straffere Latenzzeiten und den höheren Northbridge-Takt kann das System nochmals 6% (ca. 20 Sekunden) zulegen.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks \\* 3DMark Vantage​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch die höheren Taktraten kann das System im 3DMark Vantage um ca. 14,8% (CPU-Only) zulegen. Bei der Gesamt-Punktzahl liegt der Zuwachs bei 8,4%.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks \\* Everest Ultimate​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Speicherbandbreite legt durch den höheren Gesamt-Takt nur marginal zu. Erst durch das übertakten der Northbridge und das Anpassen der Latenzzeiten kann das System gegenüber den normalen 3,2GHz um 15% beim Lesen und 23,2% beim Schreiben zulegen.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks \\* Anno 1404​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anno 1404 hat sich in letzter Zeit als guter Benchmark für die CPU-Performance bewährt. Das Berechnen von Wegen der Bewohnern oder Aktionen des Computerspielers fordern viel Rechenleistung. Gerade stark besiedelte Städte können so machen CPU ins straucheln bringen. Dank Overclocking (CPU/NB/Ram) kann der Phenom II um 24% (Min. FPS) und 21% (Avg. FPS) zulegen.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks \\* Far Cry 2​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch in Far Cry 2 kann das übertaktete System leicht zulegen. Zusätzliche 500MHz bringen in der Praxis ein Leistungsplus von 4,6% (Min. FPS) und 4,1% (Avg. FPS). Die Erhöhung des NB- und Speichertaktes bringt ein weiteres Leistungsplus von 5,5% (Min. FPS) bzw. 4,2% (Avg. FPS).
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks \\* Race Driver - Grid​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Race Driver – Grid ist bekannt dafür, auf eine schnellere CPU zu skalieren. Das zeigt sich auch anhand der Benchmarks des Testsystems. Der höhere CPU-, NB- und Speicher-Takt bringen in der Praxis ein Leistungszuwachs von  15,6% (Min. FPS) bzw. 15,3% (Avg. FPS).
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Benchmarks \\* Crysis - Warhead​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn Crysis – Warhead dafür bekannt ist, sehr grafikintensiv zu sein, profitiert es dennoch von höherem Prozessor-Takt. Gegenüber dem Standard-System mit 3,2GHz kann das System mit 3,7GHz um 3,2% (Min. FPS) bzw. 7% (Avg. FPS zulegen). Der höhere NB- und Speicher-Takt bringen ein weiteres Leistungsplus von 9,4% (Min. FPS) bzw. 6,6% (Avg. FPS).
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Temperatur-Messungen*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da durch das Erhöhen der Spannungen und Taktraten nicht nur die Leistung steigt, sondern auch die Abwärme, ist es selbstverständlich, dass die CPU sich stärker erwärmt. Der Mugen 2 leistet hier aber vorbildliche Arbeit und sorgt für gute Temperaturen. Gegenüber dem Standard-System steigt die Temperatur unter Last gerademal um knappe 9° C an. Im Idle-Modus steigt die Temperatur um 11° Grad an. Allerdings wird die Spannung im Ruhe-Modus nicht gesenkt – daher auch die hohe Temperatur im Idle-Modus. Bei allen Messungen drehte der Lüfter bei 100% Drehzahl (1.400rpm). Dank des leisen Sythe-Lüfters, welcher bei 100% maximal mit 33,1(A)/1,8Sone läuft, ist das System auch minimal wahrnehmbar.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Leistungsaufnahme*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben der Leistung und der Temperatur steigt noch ein weiterer Punkt – die Leistungsaufnahme. Gemessen wurde die Leistungsaufnahme des ganzen Systems. Damit das System ordentlich  ausgelastet wurde, kamen Prime95 sowie Furmark zum Einsatz. Die „Mehrleistung“ fordert ihr Tribut in Form höherer Stromkosten.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
Die Komponenten des „PCGH-Performance-Kit“ harmonieren sehr gut miteinander und es treten keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme auf. Auch in Sachen „Overclocking-Potenzial“ kann das Aufrüst-Kit punkten. In der Praxis kann der Phenom II X4 in Spielen durch Overclocking maximal 24% zulegen. Vor allem mit dem freien Multiplikator kann der Prozessor Pluspunkte sammeln und schreit förmlich danach übertaktet zu werden.
Das Komplettpaket weiß einfach zu überzeugen. Man merkt, dass die Komponenten gezielt ausgewählt wurden und zusammen passen. Alles ist bis ins Kleinste durchdacht und perfektioniert. Der Kühler in Form des Scythe Mugen 2 ist vollkommen ausreichend und bietet reichlich Spielraum beim übertakten. Bei Bedarf lässt sich die Drehzahl auch noch etwas senken, so dass das System flüsterleise arbeitet.
Auch sonst macht der Phenom II X4 955 BE auf dem Gigabyte MA-770T-UD3P eine gute Figur. Gerade das Mainboard zeigt, dass es nicht immer eine teure Platine zum erfolgreichen übertakten nötig ist. Für eine Einsteiger-Platine schlägt sich das Gigabyte MA-770T-UD3P äußerst gut. Das Bios ist übersichtlich und bietet den Usern alle wichtigen und nötigen Optionen zum übertakten. Eintig die mimale Speicherspannung von 1,6V fällt negativ aus. Hier sollte ein kommendes Bios-Update aber Abhilfe schaffen. Die erreichten Overclocking-Ergebnisse sprechen eindeutig für das Mainboard. Einzig der Crossfire-Support ist aufgrund nur eines PCIe-Slots auf der Strecke geblieben. 
Für all diejenigen, die wenig Lust haben, sich alle Komponenten zusammen zu suchen, ist das „PCGH-Performance-Kit“ eine echte Alternative. Bestellen – einbauen und loslegen. Einfacher kann es kaum sein.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Links*​
Vorstellung: PCGH-Performance-Kit

Grey Computer

PCGames Hardware

Scythe Eurpoa

Gigabyte Deutschland

Corsair Memory
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2009)

Ein sher interessantes Review und wie immer überaus ausführlich.


----------



## killer89 (21. Dezember 2009)

Gut hast du das (mal wieder) gemacht *Lob*

Nur solltest du die Überschriften nochmal anpassen, da steht noch überall Gaming-Kit und im Text immer Performance-Kit.
Von etwaigen Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehlern sehe ich angesichts der Menge an Text mal ab, die sind dann aber wohl in beiden Texten  (copy & paste?) 

MfG


----------



## xTc (21. Dezember 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Gut hast du das (mal wieder) gemacht *Lob*
> 
> Nur solltest du die Überschriften nochmal anpassen, da steht noch überall Gaming-Kit und im Text immer Performance-Kit.



Danke. Kommt davon, wenn man den gleichen Quelltext für das Menü übernimmt.  



Gruß


----------



## Explosiv (22. Dezember 2009)

Klasse Review  . Eine Frage hätte ich, kann man den Kühler auch so drehen, das der Lüfter nach oben bläst und nicht die Speicherbänke blockiert ?

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Fighter3 (22. Dezember 2009)

Sehr gut geschrieben und sehr informativ!

ein kleiner Fehler ist mir aufgefallen:


> Diese Aussparung umfasst den Sycthe Mugen 2 und sorgt dafür, dass dieser während des Versands „herum schlackert“ und das Mainboard beschädigt.



Ich will doch nicht hoffen, dass der so schlecht verpackt ist


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde es ja schad,e dass du das MSI 790FX GD-70 nicht empfohlen hast, das hat mich i-wie immer an dieser Gaming-Kit-Konfiguration gestört. Das kostet nur rund 130€ und ist das beste..


----------



## killer89 (22. Dezember 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Sehr gut geschrieben und sehr informativ!
> 
> ein kleiner Fehler ist mir aufgefallen:
> 
> ...


Da liest man sich dieses Review mal nicht ganz durch, da man den Text noch aus dem anderen kennt und denkt, er hätte den Fehler behoben und dann sowas! 
xTc, wir haben etwas zu bereden!

MfG


----------



## CrashStyle (22. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schönes Review,

Gut beschrieben und tolle bilder! Weiter so.

Hab mein Phenom 955 auf 200*17 @3400 und 1.25V CPU


----------



## SueLzkoPP (22. Dezember 2009)

DANKE ! Ein sehr schönes Review welches mir beim Vergleich meines 955 hilft. Gerade bei den Speichebenches sehr informativ.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (22. Dezember 2009)

Bitte sieh von der Verwendung des Wortes "FSB" ab, bei AMD hat das eigentlich nichts zu suchen, auch wenns ab und an im Bios fälschlicherweise auftaucht.

Das mit den sehr gut zu beschädigenden Komponenten wurde ja schon angesprochen.

Wie schauts mim Einbau aus? Sind alle Löcher für die Abstandshalter trotz des eingebauten Kühlers gut zu erreichen, oder blockiert?


----------



## xTc (22. Dezember 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Klasse Review  . Eine Frage hätte ich, kann man den Kühler auch so drehen, das der Lüfter nach oben bläst und nicht die Speicherbänke blockiert ?



Danke. Du kommst an die Speicherbänke, wenn du den Lüfter entfernst. Leider ist es nicht möglich, den Mugen 2 anders zu verschrauben. Du kannst den Lüfter aber seitlich montieren, so das der Lüfter nach oben durch pustet. 




Fighter3 schrieb:


> Sehr gut geschrieben und sehr informativ!
> 
> ein kleiner Fehler ist mir aufgefallen:
> 
> ...



Danke. Ah, den Fehler kenn ich.  Da fehlt, mal wieder, das "nicht". 




-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja schad,e dass du das MSI 790FX GD-70 nicht empfohlen hast, das hat mich i-wie immer an dieser Gaming-Kit-Konfiguration gestört. Das kostet nur rund 130€ und ist das beste..



Die Zusammenstellung habe ich nicht gewählt. PCGames Hardware hat die einzelnen Komponenten ausgewählt. 




CrashStyle schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Review,
> 
> Gut beschrieben und tolle bilder! Weiter so.
> 
> Hab mein Phenom 955 auf 200*17 @3400 und 1.25V CPU



Danke.



SueLzkoPP schrieb:


> DANKE ! Ein sehr schönes Review welches mir beim Vergleich meines 955 hilft. Gerade bei den Speichebenches sehr informativ.



Danke. 




Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Bitte sieh von der Verwendung des Wortes "FSB" ab, bei AMD hat das eigentlich nichts zu suchen, auch wenns ab und an im Bios fälschlicherweise auftaucht.
> 
> Das mit den sehr gut zu beschädigenden Komponenten wurde ja schon angesprochen.
> 
> Wie schauts mim Einbau aus? Sind alle Löcher für die Abstandshalter trotz des eingebauten Kühlers gut zu erreichen, oder blockiert?



Ich habe das böse Wort "FSB" mal durch Referenztakt ersetzt. Kommt halt davon, wenn man nur Intel vor sich hat.

Da der Mugen recht kompakt ist, kommst du an alle Löcher gut ran. Einzig, oben das Loch über den Speicherbänken ist etwas tricky. Der Rest ist aber super zugänglich. Besonder die Löcher am I/O-Shield sind super zugänglich. 


Gruß


----------



## Nobbis (22. Dezember 2009)

sehr gutes Review .... wie ist der Mugen montiert? Backplate oder nur an der Plastiknase?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Dezember 2009)

Den Bildern nach ist wohl verschraubt.


----------



## xTc (22. Dezember 2009)

Der Kühler ist mittels Backplate verschraubt. 


Gruß


----------



## Low (22. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schönes Review, das kann nicht zu oft wiederholt werden.

Aber wie wenig GPS in Anno - WoW


----------



## Rasputin468 (22. Dezember 2009)

sehr schönes review.


----------



## Nobbis (23. Dezember 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Den Bildern nach ist wohl verschraubt.



Das is zu hoffen. Genau deswegen verwende ich diese Kilomonster aber nich. Für mich muss son Kühler nicht nur gut kühlen sondern auch leicht montierbar sein. Und 1 Kilo hänge ich nicht an eine Plastiknase ....


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2009)

Wirklich fein gemacht, xTc 

Der Kit kommt für mich allerdings ein paar Tage zu spät - hab mir vor einer Woche auf der Basis  selber was "zusammengekauft"


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Dezember 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Die Zusammenstellung habe ich nicht gewählt. PCGames Hardware hat die einzelnen Komponenten ausgewählt.



Ja, ich ahbe ja auch gesagt, dass ich es schade finde, dass du das MSI 790FX GD-70 nicht *empfohlen* hast, die Gründe hab ich aj geschrieben


----------



## xTc (25. Dezember 2009)

Nobbis schrieb:


> Das is zu hoffen. Genau deswegen verwende ich diese Kilomonster aber nich. Für mich muss son Kühler nicht nur gut kühlen sondern auch leicht montierbar sein. Und 1 Kilo hänge ich nicht an eine Plastiknase ....



Nun, so ein "Brocken" ist der Mugen 2 nun auch nicht. Da gibt es weit aus schwerere Kühler. 




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wirklich fein gemacht, xTc
> 
> Der Kit kommt für mich allerdings ein paar Tage zu spät - hab mir vor einer Woche auf der Basis selber was "zusammengekauft"



Danke. 




-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> Ja, ich ahbe ja auch gesagt, dass ich es schade finde, dass du das MSI 790FX GD-70 nicht *empfohlen* hast, die Gründe hab ich aj geschrieben



Nun, ich sehe _hier_ keinen Grund das Board zu empfehlen. PCGH stellt dieses Kit so zusammen und Punkt. Klar, das GD70 ist zu empfehlen, aber das passt vollkommen nicht in den Test hier. Hier geht es um das Kit als solches. 

Vllt. kommt ja noch irgendwann ein "PCGH-Enthusiast-Kit" mit Phenom II X4 965 BE, MSI 790FX-GD70 und 2x 2GB Corsair Domiantor GT DDR3-1600 CL7. Und als Kühler Prolimatech's Mega Shadow. 


Gruß


----------



## Broiler (1. Januar 2010)

Die Teilchen sind nur viel Teurer als ihre einzelnen Teile.......


----------



## Professor Frink (3. Januar 2010)

interessanter Bericht,
ich finde die Idee allgemein gut, solche aufrüst-kits zu verkaufen und nicht die einzelnen teile
macht die Montage fast idiotensicher und man kann sicher sein das die zusammenstellung gut ist


----------

